# Bohol



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

Hi all. Was planning going to Bohol shortly after Nov 2, what kind of problems may I expect after the earthquake? Probably land in Cebu then take boat to Talibon, then some excursions around the isle, probably as south as Panglao. Thank you!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Damage*



Johnny B said:


> Hi all. Was planning going to Bohol shortly after Nov 2, what kind of problems may I expect after the earthquake? Probably land in Cebu then take boat to Talibon, then some excursions around the isle, probably as south as Panglao. Thank you!


I would say remember what a 7.2 quake does to a first world country like Japan and extrapolate that to a third world country like the PI, Bohol is probably screwed for a long time unless you don't mind living in a tent.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I think you will be fine if you want to stay in Panglao. They are fine and are in desperate need of guests, You will be doing the whole island a favor by going there a spending some money. They need the tourist dollars to get back on their feet. I saw a story on the news and the beaches and dive resorts are almost deserted.

However, getting around the rest of the island might have challenges, and there are shortages of everything. It might not be safe to go into some areas. The people of Bohol are great but desperation might introduce issues not normally present. If you have your heart set on seeing the entire island, I would delay until things normalize.


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I think you will be fine if you want to stay in Panglao. They are fine and are in desperate need of guests, You will be doing the whole island a favor by going there a spending some money. They need the tourist dollars to get back on their feet. I saw a story on the news and the beaches and dive resorts are almost deserted.
> 
> However, getting around the rest of the island might have challenges, and there are shortages of everything. It might not be safe to go into some areas. The people of Bohol are great but desperation might introduce issues not normally present. If you have your heart set on seeing the entire island, I would delay until things normalize.


Thank you. Delaying's not an option going to Phils but Bohol is... We'll see what happens...


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I would say remember what a 7.2 quake does to a first world country like Japan and extrapolate that to a third world country like the PI, Bohol is probably screwed for a long time unless you don't mind living in a tent.


...and I hate camping... I may take a chance and I may stay up north... Thank you!


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Shame about Bohol. I've been there a few times and hired a motorbike and went all over the island. Lovely place and lovely people. Not sure what the situation is like there now but I'd say getting around would be difficult from what I've read.


----------

